# [SOLVED] Ethernet Controller Driver Missing



## sunnyreader (Apr 20, 2011)

Hello, 

Here's my life story. My laptop worked fine 2 days ago but randomly I got a red X on my Network Connections icon (Internet Access icon thing) which is found in the tray near the bottom right by the time. According to the icon, I did not have internet connection but I actually _did_. The problem didn't really bother me too much but I looked into it. After checking for and updating my drivers, I somehow got the red X to dissappear but the icon is still wrong (now it shows bars and a little orange ball, which means I'm still not connected to the internet, but I still _am_ connected otherwise I couldn't post this). I noticed that my ethernet controller driver is GONE completely, I have no idea where it went either... The updates don't work, possibly because there's nothing to update and for some reason my laptop can't locate the driver online. So now I'm left to my own devices to try and figure out WHICH Ethernet Controller Driver to install and HOW. Fair warning, I am NOT tech savy, I can follow instructions well enough but I may ask you to slow down or explain something if I don't get it. Anyways, I know that I have to somehow identify my specific laptop in order to get the correct driver I need. I've read some other forums here and I HOPE I did this correctly. If this is enough information to help someone identify which driver I need I'd really appreciate it. I couldn't figure out what to do next from here:

PCI\VEN_14E&DEV_1692&SUBSYS_033D1025&REV_01
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_1692&SUBSYS_033D1025
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_1692&CC_020000
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_1692&CC_0200
 
I have Windows 7 and my laptop is Gateway NV59 (I have no idea what this means though). It's also a 62-bit. If someone could provide a link and some instructions I'd be super grateful. Thank you! Sorry for the length of this post!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Ethernet Controller Driver Missing*

hi sunnyreader welcome to tsf,

Here is your lan driver.
http://global-download.gateway.com/...id=634104553659948693&Step1=NOTEBOOK&Step2=NV SERIES&Step3=NV59&OS=ALL&LC=en&BC=GATEWAY&SC=PA_6G


----------



## sunnyreader (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Ethernet Controller Driver Missing*

I'm sorry I don't understand... do I need a lan Driver and NOT an ethernet? Or are they the same thing? Also, I downloaded the driver from the link you posted and I got a zipped file. So I extracted the file but then I get a bunch of folders:

DrvInst
Linux
Manuals
Vista_Win7
Win2000
WinNT
WinXP

I tried the DrvInst folder and the Vista_Win7 (because I have Windows 7). The DrvInst folder lead me to 2 new folders; one being NetXtreme and the other NL_K57... not really sure what either of them are. The Vista_Win7 folder lead me to 2 folders also; IA32 and x64. I tried clicking the IA32 but it takes me to 6 things with weird gear-related icons. This may be a good time to mention that anything with .sys is unopenable for me. Apparently I need to pick the right program to use to open it. I'm pretty lost, I thought I would just download something and it would work? Help please!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Ethernet Controller Driver Missing*

go here and it will give you step by step instructions since i am not on my win 7 machine right now.
Driver Update Windows 7 - How to Update Drivers in Windows 7 - Device Driver Update


----------



## sunnyreader (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Ethernet Controller Driver Missing*

Thank you so much, it was all fixed in the end! I followed the steps and downloaded the driver successfully. To be honest, nothing happened, even after I restarted but I noticed another driver had to be updated so I updated it (just updated, I didn't nelinked to find a new one or anything complicated) and still nothing changed lol. I then tried this link posted in some other thread; After you wake a Windows Vista-based computer or a Windows 7-based computer from sleep or from hibernation, the network icon and the speaker icon in the notification area do not show the correct status

After I did what what it said (Task Manager stuff) my internet bars returned! I think it was a joint effort  Thank you so much for the help!! I'll mark this problem as solved.


----------

